# Kurztest Asus Xonar Phoebus



## Kerkilabro (3. Juli 2012)

Asus Xonar Phoebus Kurztest​



Ich möchte hiermit einen kurzen (Vor)geschmack für die Soundkarte (SoKa) von Asus geben.


Sämtliche Daten entnehmt ihr bitte direkt vom Hersteller sowie Bilder von der SoKa als auch von der Treiberbenutzeroberfläche.  


Link: Command your way to victory with exclusive ROG Command technology


Vorwort:
​

Klang ist auch hier wie immer subjektiv​
Testsetup: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (80 Ohm) HiFi Stereokopfhörer​


Das Kartenmodell ähnelt sehr stark das von der Asus Xonar Xence. Das kann man sich hier auf der Seite sehr schön zeigen lassen http://soundnews.ro/wp-content/uploads/12121-9161.jpg


Da sich Kopfhörer immer am besten für den vollen Soundgenuss eignen habe ich auch nur diese verwendet.


Die Asus Xonar Phoebus Soundkarte ist extra für Gamer zugeschnitten,  damit wirbt Asus mit ihrer eigenen Gamerplattform Republic of Gamers  (ROG). 


Ja lange Rede kurzer Sinn, kommen wir mal zu dem wofür die SoKa gemacht worden ist, GAMES!


Mein erstes Spiel war GTA 4, nach langen hin und her habe ich dann  letztendlich die perfekte Auswahlmöglichkeit gefunden wie man die dafür  am besten geeignete Treiber Einstellungen vornimmt. Hier habe ich ganz  einfach mal die Software Dolby Home Theater v4 genommen und siehe da,  besten Soundgenuss! Man kommt sich vor als wäre man mitten in der  Großstadt, man hört jedes kleinste Detail, das hat mich einfach so  dermaßen umgehauen sodass ich erst mal eine ganze Stunde lang einen  virtuellen Spaziergang gemacht habe. Bauarbeiten, Vogelgezwitscher,  blätterrascheln der Bäume im Wind sowie den Großstadtlärm wie man ihn  aus dem echten leben kennt.


Dann habe ich mich in ein Fahrzeug gesetzt und war hin und weg, man hört  hier tatsächlich den Auspufflärm des Fahrzeuges sowie den Motorenlärm  je nach Kamerablickwinkel. Auch hier habe ich fast alle viertuellen  Fahrzeuge ausprobiert. Ab hier war mir schon klar das ich mich in die  Phoebus verliebt habe <3 .


Mein zweites Spiel war Battlefield 3 im Mehrspielermodus. Hier musste  ich auch erstmal die perfekte Treiber Einstellungen suchen und habe sie  auch hier gefunden, Xear 3D. Die genialste räumliche Wahrnehmung.
So etwas geniales habe ich noch nie Soundtechnisch wahrgenommen. Das  muss man selber hören! Ab jetzt wollte ich diese SoKa heiraten! Die  meisten Stadtkarten profitieren sehr stark von Dolby Home Theater v4.
Zu Fuß Dolby. in der Luft Xear 3D. 

Dritte Spiel war Need for  Speed Hot Pursuit, hier habe ich ebenfalls die Dolby Optionen für die  beste Soundquallität gewählt. DHTv4/Game/ausgewogen/Surround max.  Regenprasseln, Bergleben, Gewitter sowie das Leben abseits der Straße  kommen sehr schön rüber. Ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen das NFSHP  die geilsten Blitz Effekte hat? Bei Nacht erhellen die Blitze  realistisch die Umgebungen. Die Panoramer kommt kurz zum vorschein, echt  genial. Hut ab  (Hab das Spiel übrigens in schön! ENB Mod für Burnout  Paradies funktioniert auch mit NFSHP!)

Half Life 2 The lost  Coast: Hier musste ich sehr lange ausprobieren da dies ja noch ein Spiel  ist das EAX unterstützt. Also habe ich hier GX ausgewählt + DHTv4. Im  DHTv4 habe ich ebenfalls Game sowie ausgewogen ausgewählt. Alles andere  war deaktiviert. Genial exakte räumliche Ortungen konnte ich hier  wahrnehmen.

Race Driver Grid: Auch hier dominiert wieder Dolby  Home Theater v4. Hier hört man sogar den Dreck aufwirbeln in der  Stoßstangenperspektive  . Die Ortung der Gegnerischen Fahrer ist  excellent wahrnembar.

Need for Speed Shift Demo: Hier wird zusehr  geprotzt mit dem Klang. Dank DHTv4 kann man hier sogar die Fehler hören  die das Spiel soundtechnisch hat. Der Motor flog in der  Cockpitperspektive  im wahrsten sinne des wortes um mich herum. Kann  sein das ein Fehler der Demo war  Alleine der Motorensound des eigenen  Wagens übertönt alles andere. Seine Gegner konnte man hier nicht  richtig Orten. Wegen des heftigen und wuchtigen Motorenlärms habe ich  das Spiel schnell ausgemacht. Einige von euch würden es lieben aber  meine Ohren...Aua! Nichtsdestotrotz ein genialer Sound.

Ich  Spiele und installiere hier nur noch wie ein Weltmeister. Also weitere  Eindrücke kommen noch. Schade das ich kein Fraps habe, damit könnte ich  schöne Videos machen um sie euch zu präsentieren. 


_*Mit dem Aktuellen Beta Treiber : 7.0.1.20 hat man keine Probleme mehr bezüglich PunkBuster.*_


Filme:


Ich habe nur ein DvD Laufwerk und konnte somit nur DvD Filme ausprobieren. 
Auch hier empfiehlt sich das Dolby Home Theater v4 im Filme Modus. Holt  einiges klangtechnisch aus dem veraltetem DvD Vormat heraus. Testfilme  waren hier Resident Evil 3 sowie Matrix Reloaded.


Musik:


Ja was soll man dazu schreiben, ich habe alles deaktiviert sodass ich  nur noch Stereo hatte und war begeistert, besser als meine alte  Onboardsoundlösung Realtek ALC 988.


Hier habe ich das Album _Stripped_ von Christina Aguilera gehört. Da ich kein Musik Mensch bin kann ich da nicht soviel zu sagen. 


Mein Fazit bis jetzt:


Wer noch keine Soundkarte hat aber den vollen Soundgenuss haben möchte  sowie die enorm geniale Ortung in Egoshootern kommt bei diese SoKa nicht  herrum. Man sollte aber wissen das man diese SoKa nicht mit billigen  Ramsch betreiben sollte.

Wenn ich Zeit habe trage ich noch zusätlich was nach: Es währe ganz nett  wenn sich hier ein ebenfalls stolzer Besitzer der Phoebus melden würde  der allerdings ein X.1 Soundsystem damit betreibt um seine Erfahrungen  damit hier äußert.


----------



## Andregee (3. Juli 2012)

Mich würde mal interesssieren wie du BF3 konfiguriert hast, denn viele wissen garnicht was sie einstellen müssen um tatsächlich surround zu hören.
INsgesamt liest sich der Test vom Statement her nach New Toy Syndrom als das man verwertbare Informationen als geneigter Käufer erfahren könnte.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. Juli 2012)

Naja, ist leider voll mit Halbwahrheiten (z.B. dass die Essence nur für Musik besser ist. Außerdem ist der DT-770 denkbar ungeeignet zum testen der Karte, weil man zu einer DX nur einen minimalen Unterschied hört mit dem KH. Die ist auch eigentlich erst für höherwertige Kopfhörer gedacht.


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Juli 2012)

Meine besten Einstellungen für Battlefield 3:  Im Spiel selber Headphone in den Audiooptionen, alles andere ist deaktiviert.

Kopfhörer Einstellungen: Xear Surround Headphone/[x] Enable Xear Surround und [x] Surround Max 
Kopfhörer Verstärkung: Hohe Verstärkung (6dB für 64~ 150 Ohm) Je nach Kopfhörer Ohmwert, in dem Fall 80 Ohm.
Abtastrate: 96KHz 24Bits
Umgebungseffekte: Keine
GX 3.0: Aus
Soundradar: Aus
Xear SingFX: Aus
Dolby Home Theater v4: Aus (je nach Einsatzzweck) also Luft oder Bodenkämpfe) mein geschmack

Überhaupt dominiert hier ganz allein Xear 3D (Luftkampf) Infanterie: (Dolby Home Theater v4/ Game / Surround / und je nach geschmack die intelligenten Equalizer Einstellungen)

Getestet habe ich auch mit der Asus Xonar DX, diese Soundkarte kann nicht mal ein kleines bischen mit der Phoebus mithalten was räumliche Ortung angeht. Hier siegt die Phoebus auf ganzer Linie. Zwischen Dolby Headphone und Xear 3D/ Dolby Home Theater v4 liegen Welten! Man muss selber hören, ich wollte dem auch kein Glauben schenken.

Und überhaupt ist dies hier kein Professioneller Test sondern nur ein von mir kurzer überflogender Test. Professionelle Tests gibt es zuhauf im WWW für die Phoebus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juli 2012)

Naja und BF3 hat ne eigene Suroundsimulation wobei man dann alles andere im Sound Treiber abschalten sollte! Sonst kann ich mir nicht vorstellen was die Phoebus besser machen sollte als die DX oder STX!
Wenn ne Soundkarte Musik hervorragend wieder geben kann dann ist sie auch bestens für Spiele geeignet! 
Also was sind die Vorzüge der neuen SK von Asus gegenüber den alten Karten????


----------



## Kerkilabro (13. Juli 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Naja und BF3 hat ne eigene Suroundsimulation wobei man dann alles andere im Sound Treiber abschalten sollte! Sonst kann ich mir nicht vorstellen was die Phoebus besser machen sollte als die DX oder STX!
> Wenn ne Soundkarte Musik hervorragend wieder geben kann dann ist sie auch bestens für Spiele geeignet!
> Also was sind die Vorzüge der neuen SK von Asus gegenüber den alten Karten????



Klangtechnisch minimale Veränderungen, aber hier liegt die Magie in der Software als auch im Treiber. Dolby Home Theater v4 ist schon ein gewaltiger puscher was Sound angeht. Die Paarung ist einfach nur genial.

Also wenn es bald irgendwann etwas Besseres gibt als die Phoebus dann bin ich Jesus. Besser geht nicht! Meine Meinung


----------



## PEG96 (13. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast.

Irgendwie habe ich beim Bericht jedoch h das starke Gefühl, dass das Buy A New Toy dir einen ordentlichen Streich gespielt hat.

Das die DX gegen die neue kein Licht sieht, naja...vor allem mit einem DT770.

Wad mich aber am meisten stört, ist die Tatsache, dass du quasi nie
 Beispiele oder nähere Beispiele bringst, du beschreibst immer nur die Einstellungen und schreibst dann das es genial klingt.

BTW herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Jesus..., es gibt da noch so einiges von dem du scheinbar nichts weißt....


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Juli 2012)

Zumal das Dolby gedöhns, den Klang komplett verkrüppelt.


----------



## hydro (13. Juli 2012)

Mich würden mal Frequenzmessungen interessieren. Liegt bei der STX bei, bei der Phoebus auch?!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Juli 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Mich würden mal Frequenzmessungen interessieren. Liegt bei der STX bei, bei der Phoebus auch?!



 mal blöd gefragt, ist des genormt nach iso norm, standard test ...... oder kann das wieder jeder hersteller nach eigenem gusto selber machen und dann die hardware der konkurenz direkt im anschluss neben nem angeschalteten staubsauger (als vergleich....) zu testen ?


----------



## Andregee (15. Juli 2012)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Meine besten Einstellungen für Battlefield 3: Im Spiel selber Headphone in den Audiooptionen, alles andere ist deaktiviert.
> 
> Kopfhörer Einstellungen: Xear Surround Headphone/[x] Enable Xear Surround und [x] Surround Max
> Kopfhörer Verstärkung: Hohe Verstärkung (6dB für 64~ 150 Ohm) Je nach Kopfhörer Ohmwert, in dem Fall 80 Ohm.
> ...


 

völlig falsch.

erstmal unter benutzer\eigenedokumente\battlefield3\settings die prof-save-profile datei öffnen und in der obersten zeile das oundSystemSize 20 auf das 
oundSystemSize 71 setzen. sonst gibts kein surroundsound. dann im spiel heimkino als ausgabe wählen sonst gibts wie gesagt kein surroundsound.der erweiterte stereomodus muß deaktiviert werden, der ist das gegenstück zu xear oder dolby headphone und taugt nichts. muß unter wiedergabegeräte ebenso 7.1 angewählt sein und im trreiber der soka kann man dann aussuchen ob nun dolby oder xear surround.
so wie du das nutzt wird kein surround aus realen 7.1 kanälen simuliert sondern lediglich 2 kanalsound ein bischen in die tiefe und breite gezogen. eine ortung ist damit nicht möglich, das ist nur verhunzung vom klang


----------



## Berky (15. August 2012)

Gibt es softwareseitig ein Traysymbol, mit der man bequem Profile wählen kann?


----------



## FlasherBasher (18. August 2012)

Danke für den netten Kurztest hat mir meine Entscheidung bestätigt. 
Meine nächste Soundkarte wir definitiv eine Asus Xonar.


----------



## Darkseth (18. August 2012)

sananelan schrieb:


> Gibt es softwareseitig ein Traysymbol, mit der man bequem Profile wählen kann?


 
Jap. "Dolbi Home Theater", also das mit dem blauen hintergrund, hat neben der Phoebus noch ein eigenes Traysymbol. Einmal draufdrücken und du kannst Home Threater ein und ausschalten, und dabei eins der Profile auswählen, kannst auch selbst 6 Profile anlegen


----------



## Cross-Flow (19. August 2012)

Gähn ... da hatte wohl jemand noch nie vernünftigen Umgang mit CMSS-3D / THX TruStudio Pro - da würdest du "gute ortbarkeit der gegner" neu Defenieren ...

Und wer kauft sich eigentlich ne Phoebus ? Sieht doch viel zu kiddi-like aus OMG.

Hmm wo sind eigentlich die Hater wenn man die mal braucht ?


----------



## Darkseth (19. August 2012)

Du kaufst dir deine Soundkarte also rein nach dem aussehen? Interessant...
Ist ja natürlich völlig egal wie sie klingt, oder welche features sie hat.... 

Mal im ernst. Dein einziger Kritikpunkt ist das mit abstand unwichtigste an diesem Produkt.
Abgesehen davon, wird sie eh wie Grafikkarten "verkehrt herum" eingebaut, du siehst sowieso nur die Platine.


----------



## Cross-Flow (19. August 2012)

Darkseth du hast den Sinn nicht verstanden.

Das war ne Vorlage für Pommes und Bakterius, mal sehen was die daraus machen ...

Pff und dann noch Betatreiber für die Soundkarte ?!?

Nichtmal vernünftige Treiber kann Asus schreiben ? Wo gibs denn sowas ?

Mann muss dir aber zu gute halten das du in deinem Kurztest hier nicht vom Hi-Fi Voodoo Wahn übermannt wurdest. Hut ab !


@ PCGH Crew

Wie währe es mal wenn ihr in dem Heftchen mal nen richtigen Soundkarten Test macht ( nicht so ne verstümmeltung wie letztes mal ) - der für Gamer interessant ist. 3D Funktionen, Ortbarkeit und dann das alles am besten noch mit ner Headzone vergleichen. Das währe mal fein.

Dolby, THX, CMSS und co mal auf den Zahn fühlen.


----------



## Darkseth (19. August 2012)

Was genau gibts am Treiber auszusetzen? Bei mir funktioniert alles^^ Ob beta drauf steht, oder final, ist mir da völlig wurst.. Meinen Grafik treiber aktualisier ich auch unabhängig ob beta oder nicht.

"hifi wahn" hin oder her. Ich würde die Phoebus in absolut JEDEM fall einer Essence vorziehen (da auch klanglich auf gleichem Niveau). Diese Tischbox mit Stummschalter ist echt unbezahlbar, finde ich^^


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2012)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> @ PCGH Crew
> 
> Wie währe es mal wenn ihr in dem Heftchen mal nen richtigen Soundkarten Test macht ( nicht so ne verstümmeltung wie letztes mal ) - der für Gamer interessant ist. 3D Funktionen, Ortbarkeit und dann das alles am besten noch mit ner Headzone vergleichen. Das währe mal fein.
> 
> Dolby, THX, CMSS und co mal auf den Zahn fühlen.



"verstümmeltung"? Du meinst den Recon3D-Test aus Anfang 2012? Ich denke mal, mit den neuen Creative-Karten (siehe-GC-News) könnte sich was machen lassen. Versprechen kann ich nichts .

Eine Mappe mit Messergebnissen liegt der Phoebus nicht bei. Habe ich bei Asus bis jetzt nur bei den Essence-Modellen (ST(X), One) gesehen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (19. August 2012)

nfs sei mal bitte so gut und leere deinen Postkasten.


----------



## Berky (20. August 2012)

@ Darkseth danke für die Info. Eine Frage noch, geht das Öffnen und Klicken durch die Software/Traysymbol auch Zeitgemäss schnell? Ich Frage deshalb weil die Sofware vom Auzentech Bravura eeextrem träge ist.


----------



## Darkseth (21. August 2012)

joa, Doppelklick auf das Phoebus symbol, und die oberfläche ist da.
Aus dem Tray heraus Dolbi Home Threater V4 zu öffnen dauert etwa ne sekunde nach dem knopfdruck, kann mich da also nicht beklagen. Zumal man HT V4 nur wirklich öffnen muss, um profile zu erstellen und zu verändern.
Um das ein/auszuschalten, oder zwischen Profilen zu switchen, reicht ein einziger Rechtsklick auf das Traysymbol von HT V4, und es öffnet sich ein kleines Popup




Andregee schrieb:


> muß unter wiedergabegeräte ebenso 7.1 angewählt sein


 Wie soll das gehen? Wenn man mit Kopfhörern spielt kann man nur Kopfhörer auswählen, und kein 7.1

Edit: Zudem, wenn ich es in der datei von 20 auf 71 ändere, das spiel starte, wird es wieder 20.


----------



## Darkseth (29. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Chaosphere64 (14. September 2012)

Ich habe das Problem, dass der aktuelle Treiber bei mir nach jedem Systemstart die Kopfhörereinstellungen zurücksetzt, und zwar immer zurück auf "Normale Verstärkung (0 dB für <64 Ohm)". Das ist natürlich bei Verwendung eines hochohmigen Kopfhörer (hier Sennheiser HD 600) nicht zu toll. Hat das jemand von Euch auch?


----------



## Darkseth (14. September 2012)

Jo, das ist momentan bei jedem so.
Aber keine Ahnung ob das ein Bug ist, oder ein Feature.


----------

